# Custom base cabinet for G0704/G0759?



## Don J (Sep 2, 2022)

Getting my new-to-me G0759 set up and I'm looking at that narrow, shallow base cabinet. Seems like a custom base cabinet about the same dimensions as the chip pan would provide more stability and provide better storage. I'm thinking of a basic 3/4" plywood base cabinet with a 2" slab on top with drawers for mills, collets and tools. 

I've looked around and haven't seen where anyone has built such a cabinet.  Which makes me think there's a gotcha that I'm overlooking. 

Has anyone seen such a cabinet?


----------

